# Time to play a game what time will the ice chest be gone



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is the game: we are coming up on a raining weekend down in AP. I think the ice chest will be gone early Saturday or Sunday morning (last time it was 2:23 Monday Morning). If you can guess what time it gets stolen within a 5 minute window, I will send you a Yeti Colster. If two people are within the 5 minutes the first post wins. Contest ends when ice chest is taken by a theif not the cops and will end regardless on Monday at 8AM. Here is a current pic of the ice chest and a pic of the prize if you are lucky enough.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Saturday night 11:53pm


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like fun. Heck I'll go for Sat night. Actually Sunday morning at 02:13.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

So it's out and in place right now? If so I'm going with 12:55 tonight.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

12:05am Sunday Morning..


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

3:15 tonight


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WTH, I'll give it a go,,2:33am Sunday


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

330a 

Price is right rules. closest without going over?


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

surf_ox said:


> 330a
> 
> Price is right rules. closest without going over?
> 
> ...


No 5 minutes either way +-. Thanks for asking I should have mentioned that.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

OK, I'll say 3:33 Sun morn.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> 3:15 tonight


I assume you mean 3:15 AM on Saturday. That is what I have you down for since it is past 3:15PM today.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Saturday night/sunday morning 2:43 am.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

2:13AM Saturday!


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

3:05 am


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Saturday night/sunday morning 2:43 am.


you might want to edit. Someone two post above has the same time.


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

11:15 pm Sat


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

One more rule if I can't understand you time, you will not win. For example if you say 3:15AM but give me no day like Sat, Sun, or Mon, you lose;


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

12:30 AM Saturday morning. Who would of thought catchin thieves could be so fun.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

jdusek said:


> you might want to edit. Someone two post above has the same time.


Who?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

4:00am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Saturday morning, 2:23am.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

5:15pm 3/20/2015

It won't make it to beer:30 on a friday afternoon.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*420*


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Who?


My bad I thought I saw one.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Monday at 12:08 am


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

one dollar Bob!

oh wait 4:15am 3-21-2015


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> So it's out and in place right now? If so I'm going with 12:55 tonight.





jdusek said:


> One more rule if I can't understand you time, you will not win. For example if you say 3:15AM but give me no day like Sat, Sun, or Mon, you lose;


Okay okay. 12:55am March 21 (tonight/tomorrow early morning).

Can you throw in a bonus round? How about guess the race of the thief? I'll go with a white trash pos methhead.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

1:18 Sat AM


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

3:45am Sunday


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

1:35 am tonight/Sat. Morning


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Friday, 11:59 pm.


----------



## Claybob (Nov 12, 2012)

0137 AM, 3/21/15

I'm really tempted to drive by and lol at the Yeti Tweaker bait :fish:


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

*You lose*



surf_ox said:


> 330a
> 
> Price is right rules. closest without going over?
> 
> ...





billtexwc said:


> 3:05 am





OnedayScratch said:


> *420*


Yall have to put the time AND the DAY or you lose.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

1:56am sat


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

1:18 am 3/21/15


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Friday night, tonight at 8:55pm. 

Also, how are you so sure you're gonna get it back? Also is the time on the camera system correct?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just to keep the thread rocking and morbid curiosity...

3.21.15 12:44am






where is this yeti? I gotta go win me a colster!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Friday night, tonight at 8:55pm.
> 
> Also, how are you so sure you're gonna get it back? Also is the time on the camera system correct?


popo has a GPS tracker embedded into the ice chest. the time is just a screen shot so its not accurate..


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

1:29am 3/21/15


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> Friday night, tonight at 8:55pm.
> 
> Also, how are you so sure you're gonna get it back? Also is the time on the camera system correct?


it has a GPS tracker in it for the cops to track


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

1:56 am Sunday morning


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sat 2:49


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

3/21/15 12:36am


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

2:22am Saturday Morning


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Sat. 3:07 A.M.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

03/21/15 
1:47am


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

2247 Friday local time, i.e. 10:47 PM Friday night tonite. Snatch 'n Grab.


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

Sunday morning 2:52 AM


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

Saturday 4:55 a.m.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Sat 0442 hours


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks. I must of missed where it was posted it has a GPS tracker in it. Would love to see it go back to a shop full of stolen Yetis and other stuff. So people could get their stuff back


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

We've got our own little version of Miami Ice going on here!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope the theif isn't a 2cooler lol


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

4:00am Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Tonight 3-20-15 10:00PM. I'll say it again this is awesome, this could be a newfound hobby.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

2:05am Saturday Morning.

TH


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bazooka said:


> Yall have to put the time AND the DAY or you lose.


Well, the thief knows what 420 is....Brian Williams reported a story on it, that's how I know.

I'll go with tonight. Friday seems to be a good night to not give a F. So let that (previous demographic was called white trash pos) Feral pick it up tomorrow morning at 4:20 and may he get picked off by the drunk driver making his way back to his bad decision.

Two birds...one YETI.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

12:30 am. Saturday


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

3:35 am Saturday


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Put me down for 12:09 AM Saturday.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Think the J.G.W.'s would notice if I guessed multiple times? Does the Coozie come with tracking device? Years free insurance?


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

8:47p friday


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

11:13 tonight 3/20/15


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Friday night, tonight at 8:55pm.
> 
> Also, how are you so sure you're gonna get it back? Also is the time on the camera system correct?


Time is correct and it is Police Ice Chest with a GPS tracker. Look at my other video I posted on Monday when it got stolen. The detective told me they did not even make it a mile and both were arrested.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

1:47am Saturday morning.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Sad part is most of these people will try to get out of jury duty when the thieves go to trial. Yes you will because your time is so valuable.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Sat. 11:55 pm


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

right now. Time stamp on this post.


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

3/21/15 0240hrs :ac550: my guess!!!


----------



## hankscke123 (Jun 8, 2011)

*cheast*

I say sunday 311am


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

11:49 PM tonight


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

1:45 am tonight that's how long it will take me to get down there


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

tonight 3-20-15 at 11:41


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Tonight at 1am


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

One correction after thinking about Hotrod's post I went and checked the time. It is an hour off. So if someone takes it and I will post video, we will have to add 1 hour before we decide who won.

Getting dark.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

4:10 am. sat. morning


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Six pack of beer to whoever stops by and poops in that cooler.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 19, 2009)

11:30 Friday night!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

12:50 a.m. Saturday


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

1:23 Sat morning


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yes*



jdusek said:


> I assume you mean 3:15 AM on Saturday. That is what I have you down for since it is past 3:15PM today.


Yep sorry, was typing with a 3 month old in my arms. Lol


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yeti*

2:45am Saturday morning.... C


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

4:17am Sunday morning.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Bolt it to the deck to make it a challenge.....and really funny!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Will throw my hat in the ring for it making it thru the weekend does that count?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

10:45 tonight (Friday 3/20)


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

friday, 11:38 pm


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

The rain has started. Most thefts of this kind happen in crappy days.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

1:53am Saturday morning. 3/21/15


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

3:45 a.m sat a.m 3/21


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Its gone in 20 mins! How has the traffic been thru there? Any?


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

11:45 tonight...friday


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

12:17 am Friday night/Saturday am


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Sunday 0435


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

1:18 Am Saturday morning


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It's still there Monday at 8:00 am.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

2:15 am 3/21/2015. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

9:48 am 3-21-15 Saturday morning.


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

2:09a.m. - Saturday morning.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Sunday Morning at 4:20 a.m.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw that yeti sitting there Friday evening when I came in. Nice bait. I think it will be Sunday morning 1:58 am.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

6 AM Saturday morning. And please, please, please.... Capture the Police take down on video. OMG please have the convict resist arrest.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

jdusek said:


> The rain has started. Most thefts of this kind happen in crappy days.


Rain is very light, mostly fog. It will be thick tonight. Was rolling in when I pulled the boat about the time you picture was taken.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

kenny said:


> Bolt it to the deck to make it a challenge.....and really funny!


Lol


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

5:42 am Saturday


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

36min 

Â«jÂ»


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

0340 sat


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Fun Game*

Sunday morning at 0219


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

2:42 Saturday morning


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

0250 Saturday


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

303am


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> Six pack of beer to whoever stops by and poops in that cooler.


I accept that challenge.

And if I dont get around to fulfilling that challenge, put me down for 11:02 Pm sunday night


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Think Id rather guess how long its going to take to stomp the sucker that stole it.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

4:27 am Sat


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

2:18 Saturday morning


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

5:15 AM Saturday


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

3:17 am Sunday


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

11:40 Sat night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cmmonnn crackheads. Don't let me down now. 13 minutes on my play so start y'all's tweaking and go still you something.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

4:22 AM Sunday


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

13:30 Sat


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

No winner chicken dinner yet.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

2:52 am Sunday


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

2:59 Sunday


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

11:44 pm Sat night


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Oh well, good thing I don't bet.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Sunday at 10:53pm


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

sun 1:23 am


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

sat.0423hrs


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

1:17am Sunday morning


----------



## Kansasoutdoorsman (Nov 17, 2014)

Sat 1:42 AM Get done with the bar and need a drink on the way home...


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

9:35 pm Saturday


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

2:15 Sunday morning


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Maybe there's only One thievin' crackhead in that area, and he's been caught, and reformed.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Saturday at 7:53 pm


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Saturday 11:32 PM


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

sunday 12:03 am


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

5:51am Sunday morning


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

11:49pm tonight


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

2:28 am Sunday morning.


----------



## Drrpm2004 (May 16, 2012)

8:08pm Saturday Evening


----------



## Brs1574 (May 28, 2014)

Sunday 1:24am


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm going to say it makes it all weekend! Only because it's so obvious that the crackheads are probably assuming its a trap!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Was thinking same thing*

Only exposure I have with that stuff is what I see on TV even those strung out on it have that much sense????????



Its Catchy said:


> I'm going to say it makes it all weekend! Only because it's so obvious that the crackheads are probably assuming its a trap!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Sunday, 0055 hours.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Sunday night 10:12 PM


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

10:05 PM Saturday.
I'm leaving Houston about 6, so I should be there by then.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

2 45 Tuesday am


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

1:41 sunday morn


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

10:22pm Saturday


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

7:37PM Saturday

It's too bad you don't have a web feed on the video camera...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

1033 sat night


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

429 am sunday


----------



## the kid68 (Feb 24, 2007)

0241 Saturday morning.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd bet money that more than a couple of potential Yeti snatchers have been dissuaded by the existence of this thread. Maybe it's saved a few others as well.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bazooka said:


> I'd bet money that more than a couple of potential Yeti snatchers have been dissuaded by the existence of this thread. Maybe it's saved a few others as well.


Of course. What a great site to try and find out what people own, and where they live. Im guilty of it, posting too much info sometimes.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

Tuesday 3-24. 2:45 am


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Still there. I think the police should have staged it better. It is to obvious to me. Although it did get taken last Monday morning.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

One more thing the time has been changed on the cameras so it is now reporting correctly.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

jdusek said:


> Still there. I think the police should have staged it better. It is to obvious to me. Although it did get taken last Monday morning.


Hey jdusek, when you talk to the popo, tell them to drop a nice reel into the Yeti and put a lock on the lid. I'm sure some tackle shop would donate one for the cause. This would bump it up to a felony and really drop a turd into these azzhats punchbowl. Whada yall think?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

3/21/15 10:50 pm


----------



## d4tsey (Jun 28, 2010)

6:35 am Sunday morning. I have had three of these stolen! Great idea !!!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

4:45 3/22/15

sg2


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

2:09 Sunday Morning.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

To be clear, the police department has set up a sting operation for a cooler theft? 

Honest question.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> To be clear, the police department has set up a sting operation for a cooler theft?
> 
> Honest question.


Yep, GPS imbedded. I say stack something on it or lay a few beer cans around it


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Goags said:


> Yep, GPS imbedded. I say stack something on it or lay a few beer cans around it


Or throw it in the back of your buddies truck.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

boom! said:


> Or throw it in the back of your buddies truck.


Dude


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yeah, leaving it out in the open is pretty obvious.

they should have put it in the back of truck and parked the truck in an RV park.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Goags said:


> I say stack something on it or lay a few beer cans around it


I second that motion.

Oops, edit, just realized you may not be there to do that.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Throw some empty 24 pack boxes beside it


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Dude


I'd come got ya on Monday. :rotfl:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

boom! said:


> I'd come got ya on Monday. :rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Goags said:


> Yep, GPS imbedded. I say stack something on it or lay a few beer cans around it


 A GPS imbedded cooler? Must be the safest town in America if that's on the local law enforcement's radar.

Zip code please. I must relocate there.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Do we only get one chance to guess? If not I would like 0243 am Sun


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

3:20 Sunday morning


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

12:28 Sunday morning


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Reset, 4:47am Sunday


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

2:15 Sunday morning. It would be funny to take it and put it in the Mayors garage.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)




----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Sunday night after the smoke clears around 4 a.m


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm going with 3:12 Sunday morning


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

9:48 am Sunday morning, 3-22-15


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

2:22 am Sunday morning


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Sunday morning at 715 am


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

4:07 am Sunday


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

5:50 Sunday AM! Someone will grab it on the way to the dock.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

No update yet left my phone in neighbors car and they are not up yet.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Ice chest still there. Even the criminals stayed out of the rain! Lol


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Has it been there long enough to be considered abandoned so I can go pick it up as trash? If so, Ill be there at 8:52pm tonight. (sunday)


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I predict a ski-mask wearing 2-cooler will steal the ice chest at exactly the time they posted. 2 for 1.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Too funny!!! Today 4:17


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Still there they are on to us. Lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jdusek said:


> Still there they are on to us. Lol


 Well, it's not like you've been keeping the plan a secret...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, it's not like you've been keeping the plan a secret...


About 10,000 viewers are on to it anyways. :rotfl:


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

So far we have learned:

*Your local ice chest thief is a member here and is following this thread. He knows it is a bait chest. *

Might help if you put a Yeti sticker on it.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*this guy gets it*



dwilliams35 said:


> Well, it's not like you've been keeping the plan a secret...


 you are right.

this whole thing is an epic fail.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

2:15 Monday morning.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Won Hunglo said:


> So far we have learned:
> 
> *Your local ice chest thief is a member here and is following this thread. He knows it is a bait chest. *
> 
> Might help if you put a Yeti sticker on it.


You really think there is just one crack head cooler thief down there. Not likely.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> A GPS imbedded cooler? Must be the safest town in America if that's on the local law enforcement's radar.
> 
> Zip code please. I must relocate there.


Not at all. Its Aransas Pass. Metheads abound.

I gurantee the words out among the low life pos's JD. Guarantee ya should've video taped someone dry jumpin that ice chest by now.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

When my lure doesn't seem to be working, it sometimes helps to tip it with some tasty bait.

Fill it up with ice and cheap beer, leave the empty cardboard 12 pack boxes and empty cans around as chum.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Put a live well full of fresh live croaker next to it!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty bad when you have to throw in some extra beer n chit to get your Yeti stolen...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Starting to think now the guy might be one from the Astrodome thread. 


Man, he's good.....


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Can we purchase the same technology that the police are using? Talk about a business adventure worth lots of jack.

Hate thieves with a passion.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

4:53 am Monday March 23


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Can someone please go bye there and moon the camera or something? This is getting boring.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

The bait stinks so bad even the crack heads won't touch it.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sprinkle a little meth around the area, that'll bring 'em in. Or is that baiting?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Yup no takers. I am ok with that hope they know it was a trap now and they take their thiefing down the road.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol! Can't believe it's still there! Great thread.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

bone said:


> this whole thing is an epic fail.


 Thief busted after stealing it the last time = win.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Thief busted after stealing it the last time = win.


No kidding. jdusek is single handedly putting fear into the minds of yeti theives and creating entertainment at the same time. For the win!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

jdusek said:


> Yup no takers. I am ok with that hope they know it was a trap now and they take their thiefing down the road.


If you really want to discourage thiefing put one of those exploding ink packs the banks use. When it's open they get sprayed with ink that will not wash off for days! They will be easily identified!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

and the Yeti will be permanently marked as well.


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

The thief must be a 2cooler otherwise it would be gone by now.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm surprised no smart a's have driven by and loaded it with ice and beer just for the entertainment value...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

2:15 am Tuesday March 24th :cop:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

jdusek said:


> Yup no takers. I am ok with that hope they know it was a trap now and they take their thiefing down the road.


Nice work .

Sounds like word is out on the thieving streets network of PA. :cheers:

Wonder if the after so long of no takers, the PD would work with other coastal towns PD and rotate that bad boy around.

Need a $500.00 Yeti, so it will be felony charge instead of a misdemeanor.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is like bait car and I love that show. You are very clever for coming up with this deal- glad to hear you dont have that issue.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Time to try a new area, tell them I volunteer to try it out in Lamar and they won't even need to worry about to charging anyone. Them gators in the gar hole are hungry


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> If you really want to discourage thiefing put one of those exploding ink packs the banks use. When it's open they get sprayed with ink that will not wash off for days! They will be easily identified!


That's no fun.... Trap a bobcat and put it in there! Don't forget the video cam inside the Yeti. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd like to see them weigh it down with a bunch of lead weights. But rig up one of those exploding dye packs to go off when they open the lid to see what is making it so heavy. 

Would be easy to spot the guy later.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

That chest was taken when the first wave of spring breakers came down here. You know what follows the younger girls to the beach. I am thinking this guy may be from out of town.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

My dad once caught two big nutria rats and put them in a old suitcase he had, then set it beside the road over around Port Arthur. Then of course hid in the brush and waited. Too bad they didn't have go pros back then. Oh, and they waited until they had it in the back seat and driving off before they opened it.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Maybe they should try it at FTU....they could put it in the back of an F250 and get 2 fer the price of 1.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm not an ice chest thief expert, but i would really question that spot. I know they aren't the brightest individuals, but a yeti sitting in a spot like that for 4 days untouched would be a little suspicious. You should put it in the back of a truck with the tailgate down. Or leave it on a boat or something. I want to see another thief caught! 

But while im responding, ill guess today at 2pm.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Part Timer said:


> I'm not an ice chest thief expert, but i would really question that spot. I know they aren't the brightest individuals, but a yeti sitting in a spot like that for 4 days untouched would be a little suspicious. You should put it in the back of a truck with the tailgate down. Or leave it on a boat or something. I want to see another thief caught!
> 
> But while im responding, ill guess today at 2pm.


I agree with you, I told them to put it my dock box and flip it over like it is being drained and I forgot. Looks like a setup up. However it was stolen once.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

sea hunt 202 said:


> This is like bait car and I love that show. You are very clever for coming up with this deal- glad to hear you dont have that issue.


I was thinking the same thing... Hey new show idea !!!! Bait Yeti !!!!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

How about 11:46 am today?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Part Timer said:


> I'm not an ice chest thief expert, but i would really question that spot. I know they aren't the brightest individuals, but a yeti sitting in a spot like that for 4 days untouched would be a little suspicious. You should put it in the back of a truck with the tailgate down. Or leave it on a boat or something. I want to see another thief caught!
> 
> But while im responding, ill guess today at 2pm.


I think you just won..
all expense paid to the Bahamas 3 days


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

seabo said:


> I think you just won..
> all expense paid to the Bahamas 3 days


LOL Contest ended 8AM Monday morning.

"Contest ends when ice chest is taken by a theif not the cops and will end regardless on Monday at 8AM."


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

bone said:


> you are right.
> 
> this whole thing is an epic fail.


Looks like the only fail was your post


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Is the popo taking this a little too far now??

http://www.kristv.com/story/3197142...medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KRIS_6_News


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

StinkBait said:


> Is the popo taking this a little too far now??
> 
> http://www.kristv.com/story/3197142...medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KRIS_6_News


I realize this is an old thread, but you brought it back out due to that link.
IMO, leaving something as theft bait by a trash can on business property that the general public has legal access to isn't right.

It is hard to define, the same bait in someone's front yard by the public sidewalk is still off limits.

Why did the cops go THAT far? It would go smoother in court if it were more cut and dried.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Im glad they're getting these thieves around here. He got caught stealing, its as simple as that.
Quote:
Employees at Cash America tell KRIS 6 News that when Delgado asked about the cooler, they told him it belonged to someone and to leave it alone. They say that is the standard answer whenever anyone inquires about the cooler.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

IMO you're a **** fool if you think a 400$ cooler is trash because "it was left next to a trashcan." he knew exactly what he was doing, stealing something and then lying about why he took it.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Jeff SATX said:


> IMO you're a **** fool if you think a 400$ cooler is trash because "it was left next to a trashcan." he knew exactly what he was doing, stealing something and then lying about why he took it.


 So when I put something out by the trash can I'm setting up someone to steal it? Nope, I go with entrapment in the cooler trap.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

there is a boat out there on the lot as well can I just load it up too?

is it too far from the trash or not?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

TexasVines said:


> there is a boat out there on the lot as well can I just load it up too?
> 
> is it too far from the trash or not?


Hook it up and find out.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

ChuChu said:


> So when I put something out by the trash can I'm setting up someone to steal it? Nope, I go with entrapment in the cooler trap.


If they put it by a portopotty would that mean you would be entrapped to take a dump in it? I don't care where they put it, he stole it and lied, end of story.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I too feel it is not entrapment and that he stole it. With that said, there are many better places to put the cooler to avoid this ****. A thief is a thief and will take it no matter where they put it.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Jeff SATX said:


> If they put it by a portopotty would that mean you would be entrapped to take a dump in it? I don't care where they put it, he stole it and lied, end of story.


In the real world, items put out with the trash are to be thrown away. That is how it is here in Gods Country. You can make all the silly comparisons you want, but bottom line is it's entrapment what the police did. And just so you will know, I dislike a thief just as much as anyone.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds like someone has a problem with the popo taking care of pos thieves. If your stupid enough to go take an ice chest especially a Yeti even after someone at a business tells you it belongs to someone and leave it alone, well then "You can't fix stupid". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

A lot of planning in this sting operation!


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

1:23 AM Sunday.
Ken


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

032490 said:


> 1:23 AM Sunday.
> Ken


Now that's entrapment!


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

I say it's already stolen and has been put there by the thieves.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

2:15am, put a rattle snake in it for some entertainment


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

1:44am Sunday


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

11:35 Sunday Evening


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

11:52 tonight


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Me thinks some people should read the whole thread before posting. 

So, some people think its entrapment when the person was told (1)it belonged to someone and (2)to leave it alone? Really? :headknock


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Dukman said:


> Me thinks some people should read the whole thread before posting.
> 
> So, some people think its entrapment when the person was told (1)it belonged to someone and (2)to leave it alone? Really? :headknock


That part seems to be in dispute. Read the whole article.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

How come this media report is so believable? Everyone blames the media for biased reporting, what is different this time?


----------



## Bigspuds77 (Sep 16, 2009)

3AM Sunday morning


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

it is pretty simple leave other people's **** alone


the ice chest was not IN the trash it was next to a trash can that it did not remotely fit in

I am tired of all these rats and parasites and scavengers that think anything that is not nailed down or under armed guard is free for their taking 

what kind of a fool thinks that someone just threw away a perfectly good cooler much less they decided to "throw it in the trash" by setting it next to a trash can it has no chance of fitting in at some random pawn shop 

basically the "defense" this fool is using can be used if your kid drops their bike next to the curb and the trash back are 3 feet away or any of their other toys

stop going around trying to get your **** paws on anything and everything that you cannot positively 100% identify the owner RIGHT THEN

how difficult is THAT

it is not yours, it is not on your property....LEAVE IT ALONE IT IS NOT YOURS

get a life and get out of others "garbage" and stop stealing while you are at it


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

A lot of folks put furniture and other stuff next to the curb to get rid of it. While I am right across from the RV park the OP posted about to originate this thread, and we have lots of stuff stolen, I think this was bad judgement by the APD. They have put bait in this park, but put it by an RV that was empty. No one ever got it. I would have let them set it on my boat in a heartbeat. I hate thieves, but sure don't want someone prosecuted even if there's a shadow of a doubt. JMHO


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

SlickWillie said:


> A lot of folks put furniture and other stuff next to the curb to get rid of it. While I am right across from the RV park the OP posted about to originate this thread, and we have lots of stuff stolen, I think this was bad judgement by the APD. They have put bait in this park, but put it by an RV that was empty. No one ever got it. I would have let them set it on my boat in a heartbeat. I hate thieves, but sure don't want someone prosecuted even if there's a shadow of a doubt. JMHO


I've gotta agree, Willie


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

SlickWillie said:


> A lot of folks put furniture and other stuff next to the curb to get rid of it. While I am right across from the RV park the OP posted about to originate this thread, and we have lots of stuff stolen, I think this was bad judgement by the APD. They have put bait in this park, but put it by an RV that was empty. No one ever got it. I would have let them set it on my boat in a heartbeat. I hate thieves, but sure don't want someone prosecuted even if there's a shadow of a doubt. JMHO


And that's how it should be.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

He's a lieing pos. He knew he was stealing.Judge Judy would make mincemeat out of his defense.If he was black, Q ball X could not even help. Trash? If my $60k Majek is parked next to a dumpster @ Bass Pro shops, is it up for grabs? Get a rope!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

AP did this a while back with a gps tracker due to how many Yeti coolers were being stolen from boats, homes, trailers, etc...it was a huge sting which involved a family from FB, kids would steal the coolers, parents would sell, they found their garage stacked high and deep with stolen yeti coolers.

Ain't yours, don't take it, plain and simple. Steal and get caught, oh well, that's what you get.

For those saying it's entrapment, Ford f250's are in high demand as well, I went to HEB in Lytle and they stole my truck from the parking lot, saw it all on camera...screw thieves. They deserve what they get, even if a sting may be involved.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> He's a lieing pos. He knew he was stealing.Judge Judy would make mincemeat out of his defense.If he was black, Q ball X could not even help. Trash? If my $60k Majek is parked next to a dumpster @ Bass Pro shops, is it up for grabs? Get a rope!


Shikes, I agree w/ that, too. I DO think the AP police could better place their lures, from a legal standpoint. From his pic, he looked guilty to me...


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> That part seems to be in dispute. Read the whole article.


You're kidding right? Sorry, I can't get there. Let's see... who do you believe... store personnel who has no skin in the game or someone that wants everyone to believe that he actually believed someone would be throwing away a perfectly good Yeti cooler. Get real.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Dukman said:


> You're kidding right? Sorry, I can't get there. Let's see... who do you believe... store personnel who has no skin in the game or someone that wants everyone to believe that he actually believed someone would be throwing away a perfectly good Yeti cooler. Get real.


You trust pawn shop employees? I don't look at a person and decide if he/she is a "guilty pos". I firmly believe that they are innocent until PROVEN guilty, beyond a shadow of a doubt based on evidence presented.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Dukman said:


> You're kidding right? Sorry, I can't get there. Let's see... who do you believe... store personnel who has no skin in the game or someone that wants everyone to believe that he actually believed someone would be throwing away a perfectly good Yeti cooler. Get real.


Why not take any grey areas away and put it in a truck bed or boat? In the end, a conviction is what everyone wants, right? Put a for sale sign on it. There are obviously enough good people on this thread that would have a tough time convicting someone with the set up given. Was the thief a douche? Absolutely. The police have enough trouble getting convictions without stuff like this.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

boom! said:


> Why not take any grey areas away and put it in a truck bed or boat? In the end, a conviction is what everyone wants, right? Put a for sale sign on it. There are obviously enough good people on this thread that would have a tough time convicting someone with the set up given. Was the thief a douche? Absolutely. The police have enough trouble getting convictions without stuff like this.


I think the reality is the police were not even thinking of any "gray area" they set a cooler outside of a business on the sidewalk area in front of the store and waited for it to be stolen

I do not think they gave even a slight bit of thought to "hey over here by the trash can so we can confuse people" because most people with an ounce of brain matter and that are not constantly on the prowl for "something FREE!!!" would not remotely think that because a perfectly good cooler that is expensive is next to a trash can it was "in the trash" especially when there was not a chance in hell that cooler would fit in that trash can

if I ride my bike to the C Store or the pawn shop and lean it up against a trash can as I go in does that mean "I tossed it in the trash" hell no of course not......if I laid it down on the pavement 2" from a trash can as I went in does that mean "I put it in the trash" hell no of course not

so when some idiot walks in the C Store or the pawn shop and says "what is with the bike out front" and they say "huh" that idiot can now take my bike because under his stupid rules where something of clear value that is not his that is near a trash can is "in the trash" and because he is allowed to be on that property and the store clerk did not specifically tell him it belonged to the store and or who it belonged to it is now his....and of course according to the story what the store clerks said is in dispute (I believe the store clerks)

these are some of the people the cops SHOULD go after to teach them a lesson to not be such freaking scammers and scavengers that they grab anything that is not locked down and even if the idiot gets off (hopefully he won't because it will be clear the clerks told him leave it alone) it is a good lesson to him that anything that he can come in contact with that does not have an owner guarding it is not his to take


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

TexasVines said:


> I think the reality is the police were not even thinking of any "gray area" they set a cooler outside of a business on the sidewalk area in front of the store and waited for it to be stolen
> 
> I do not think they gave even a slight bit of thought to "hey over here by the trash can so we can confuse people" because most people with an ounce of brain matter and that are not constantly on the prowl for "something FREE!!!" would not remotely think that because a perfectly good cooler that is expensive is next to a trash can it was "in the trash" especially when there was not a chance in hell that cooler would fit in that trash can
> 
> ...


Police are paid to think. They knew exactly what they were doing.

If you are careless enough to put your bike on a sidewalk or anywhere else and not LOCK it, you deserve getting it stolen.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Hopefully they get a conviction and it's not a waste of time and money.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

ChuChu said:


> Police are paid to think. They knew exactly what they were doing.
> 
> If you are careless enough to put your bike on a sidewalk or anywhere else and not LOCK it, you deserve getting it stolen.


and your attitude in support of theft is why I am 100% OK with what the police did

I have no interest in being in your world where if it is not locked down, bolted to something and guarded then whoever owns it deserves to have it stolen


----------



## hjm1216 (Aug 20, 2006)

Intent. Gotta take into consideration the suspect actually went into the place of business and inquired. That's a fact. Contents of the conversation are conflicting so you can't base a judgement considering that unless you have audio or video evidence. Did the suspect know that it was a perfectly good ice chest? I didn't see in the video where he inspected it. Furthermore, when he did go inside to inquire he should have been told the whole truth. It's a police sting set-up. That would have been fair. If a judge convicts on this I'll be highly surprised and disappointed. Police need to set this up a little differently.
I've had enough experiences with thieves and liars. I got the cops involved when my Honda generator, air compressor, outboard motor and various hand tools ended up missing. Cops put the blame on me for not having it locked up(which I didn't have the means at that time). I had to point out that you couldn't see any of it from the road and that the thieves had to trespass in order to find something to steel. They refused to help so after a week I started my own investigation and two weeks later I had all my stuff back less the hand tools. 6 months later I got my private investigators license. I guessed my local law enforcement had higher priorities than to persue felony larceny. Probably setting up an ice chest sting.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

TexasVines said:


> and your attitude in support of theft is why I am 100% OK with what the police did
> 
> I have no interest in being in your world where if it is not locked down, bolted to something and guarded then whoever owns it deserves to have it stolen


LOL Where did I ever say I supported thieves? IF YOU would read the whole post instead of drawing conclusions, you would see I stated I have a dislike for those that steal.
BUT I also believe in the rule of law. I do not judge a person on their appearance. 
In my world, people take responsibility and are not careless.

Why is it that police do not have to have a warrant to search your trash once it is set out to be picked up? Because you have given up possession and ownership. That works both ways.

Remember if you are ever selected to sit on a jury....innocence or guilt is based on the evidence presented, not assumptions you draw from a persons appearance.
Oh, forget that you don't believe in the US Constitution.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

ChuChu said:


> LOL Where did I ever say I supported thieves? IF YOU would read the whole post instead of drawing conclusions, you would see I stated I have a dislike for those that steal.
> BUT I also believe in the rule of law. I do not judge a person on their appearance.
> In my world, people take responsibility and are not careless.
> 
> ...


saying someone deserves to be stolen from if they do not lock their bike at the store is supporting theft and thieves period

and the cooler was not "in the trash" or "on the curb" it was next to a trash can that it had ZERO chance of fitting in and even if something is on the curb if it is not trash day or bagged up as trash what gives anyone the right to assume it is trash without asking the property owner

and where did anyone mention the appearance of the individual involved I clearly did not anywhere in this thread

and this person will have their day in court just like the constitution calls for and when it becomes clear the store clerk said "leave it alone" they will hopefully get convicted for taking something that was NOT in the trash that was NOT theirs even if they had access to it and it was not locked down or guarded

being next to a trash can is NOT in the trash....just because something is by the curb especially not on trash day that does NOT mean it is trash....if there is any questions people should ASK and if the answer is not "it is mine I am throwing it out you can have it" then leave it alone

being told "I do not know about it" or "leave it alone" is not permission to take something that is NEXT to a trash can that is clearly will not remotely fit in and the truth of the matter is being told "you can have it" by someone that is not the owner does not mean you have the right to take it even if you feel it does

I suppose I can just go stand around at the store and my friends walk up and say "hey can I take that car or that ladies purse" and I say "sure" that means they have not stolen something.....that is not how the world works YET although many of your bait car participant friends wish it was


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

You are entitled to your opinion, and I respect that. But I have my opinion and am entitled to it also. So we will just have to agree to disagree and move on and hope we never end up on the same jury.

In my opinion a person that carelessly and negligently leaves items where they can be stolen, deserves it and in my opinion contributed to the crime.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

ChuChu said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, and I respect that. But I have my opinion and am entitled to it also. So we will just have to agree to disagree and move on and hope we never end up on the same jury.
> 
> In my opinion a person that carelessly and negligently leaves items where they can be stolen, deserves it and in my opinion contributed to the crime.


During my childhood the front door wasn't even locked during the day.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

No dog in this fight, but when i see something sitting on the ground that isn't mine (next to a trash can or not), the thought of taking it would never even cross my mind. To me it's pretty black and white, it's either yours or its not. You can try and complicate/justify it, but it's pretty simple.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.portasouthjetty.com/news/2016-03-31/Front_Page/Stung.html


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hjm1216 said:


> Intent. Gotta take into consideration the suspect actually went into the place of business and inquired. That's a fact. Contents of the conversation are conflicting so you can't base a judgement considering that unless you have audio or video evidence. Did the suspect know that it was a perfectly good ice chest? I didn't see in the video where he inspected it. Furthermore, when he did go inside to inquire he should have been told the whole truth. It's a police sting set-up. That would have been fair. If a judge convicts on this I'll be highly surprised and disappointed. Police need to set this up a little differently.
> I've had enough experiences with thieves and liars. I got the cops involved when my Honda generator, air compressor, outboard motor and various hand tools ended up missing. Cops put the blame on me for not having it locked up(which I didn't have the means at that time). I had to point out that you couldn't see any of it from the road and that the thieves had to trespass in order to find something to steel.  They refused to help so after a week I started my own investigation and two weeks later I had all my stuff back less the hand tools. 6 months later I got my private investigators license. I guessed my local law enforcement had higher priorities than to persue felony larceny. Probably setting up an ice chest sting.


yup, i had a thief pos steal my lawnmower and cops told me i had too much cover around my house like bushes, shrubs etc, im like well i had plenty of cover in the locked garage where he tore the door off the hinges to get to it too, didnt even want to take a report , next day i made them come back and take one, :headknock


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> In my opinion a person that carelessly and negligently leaves items where they can be stolen, deserves it and in my opinion contributed to the crime.


Uh, no.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> Is the popo taking this a little too far now??
> 
> http://www.kristv.com/story/3197142...medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KRIS_6_News


Agreed..



steve holchak said:


> He's a lieing pos. He knew he was stealing.


Prove it.



ChuChu said:


> In my opinion a person that carelessly and negligently leaves items where they can be stolen, deserves it and in my opinion contributed to the crime.


I agree to a point that if you put something out by the trash it becomes fair game. People trash dive. Someone's trash is another man's treasure.

I love all the Armchair DA's and LEO's on this thread... bwahahaha..


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> Police are paid to think. They knew exactly what they were doing.
> 
> If you are careless enough to put your bike on a sidewalk or anywhere else and not LOCK it, you deserve getting it stolen.


Have you, a relative, or friend been arrested for, charged with, or convicted of any criminal act?


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*I Hope*



ChuChu said:


> Police are paid to think. They knew exactly what they were doing.
> 
> If you are careless enough to put your bike on a sidewalk or anywhere else and not LOCK it, you deserve getting it stolen.


I Hope this is not what you are teaching you're children now or in the past or in the future, could get them hurt or arrested............
life is much simpler than the lawyers & courts make it. If it "ain't" yours keep your hands off of it.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Who wants to bet they get him on something else too? With all those tats, what are the odds some are gang related?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> Have you, a relative, or friend been arrested for, charged with, or convicted of any criminal act?


Yes, a nephew in law, he broke in a business and is in prison now. He was also arrested for possession of crack. The PD watched him buy, then followed him across town and busted him. But never went after the dealer. When questioned, the LEO said he didn't see the dealer in possession. That in my opinion was a bad bust. The PD should have busted both parties.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

FishermanSteve said:


> I Hope this is not what you are teaching you're children now or in the past or in the future, could get them hurt or arrested............
> life is much simpler than the lawyers & courts make it. If it "ain't" yours keep your hands off of it.


I taught them to be responsible.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

It boils down to this...

Some folks believe it is not OK to take things that don't belong to you (regardless of proximity to a trash can). Some folks believe it is OK to take things that don't belong to you.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Actually it boils down to getting a conviction or wasting resources.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

01:11 Sunday


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

FishermanSteve said:


> I Hope this is not what you are teaching you're children now or in the past or in the future, could get them hurt or arrested............
> life is much simpler than the lawyers & courts make it. If it "ain't" yours keep your hands off of it.


There are people who drive through neighborhoods during trash day picking up all sorts of things that would go to the landfill.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

boom! said:


> Actually it boils down to getting a conviction or wasting resources.


Exactly!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

boom! said:


> Actually it boils down to getting a conviction or wasting resources.


Ding ding ding!
We have a winner. 
I would much prefer the sting not place the bait next to a trash can on a sidewalk in front of a business.
Set up a "no doubt about it" sting, then get the thief and beat the tar out of 'em!!! :rotfl: I hate thieves.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

fishingcacher said:


> There are people who drive through neighborhoods during trash day picking up all sorts of things that would go to the landfill.


I stayed home with my daughter as a single dad until she went to school by hustling odd jobs and by picking up whatever I could sell and having garage sales every weekend. Always out of junk piles on trash day....never off of a sidewalk outside a business.....


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got issues with some of the replies on this thread. Following what some of you think, if my house is unlocked, it's my fault if someone comes in. What if my wife is asleep in bed, naked. Is it my fault if she is abused? What if perp comes in unlocked door and finds my truck keys, is the truck free for the taking? And I asked for it?

I do completely agree that a sting with a cooler next to the trash is ridiculous. As some of you have pointed out, no matter what the intentions are, they can always claim they thought it was unwanted. If you're gonna catch someone, at least make it iron tight. I have to haul heavy trash to the curb. I've done that with a bookcase just lately. I put a sign that said "free" on it. 

If I saw a nice cooler on the curb, I would ring the doorbell and ask if the cooler was indeed meant to be thrown away. I would never touch a nice cooler and it doesn't matter where it was located. But that's just me and evidently I'm a minority. 

We have a major crisis on our hands. A few days ago Obama said that people who were successful in business were just lucky. He said "if you're successful, don't cop an attitude. It was luck". Well, luck had something to do with it. But I'll bet going from 6 friends to over 600 employees after emptying my bank account and working 24/7 may have had something to do with it. 

This is what our kids hear. Go to UT or A&M, what do you see? Huge amounts of Chinese, Indians, etc. in those countries they see opportunity as education. Here in ours, it's just luck of the draw. Trust me on this, until recently I recruited at several schools. American kids are not hungry. They want everything handed to them. 

And if you find something, just take it. You are entitled. 

End of rant. Sorry. But, my friends, unless things change, we are screwed. And, oh by the way, if you can't afford Christmas presents, just watch the ups trucks. If the packages ain't locked up, they are up for grabs.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Mr. Billygoat....you really should have a dog in the fight before passing out reds. That just ain't right. And please keep your vulgar profanity to yourself.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> Mr. Billygoat....you really should have a dog in the fight before passing out reds. That just ain't right. And please keep your vulgar profanity to yourself.


Who is Mr Billygoat?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Who is Mr Billygoat?


I have no idea who he is. I addressed it as Mr just being formal. "Billygoat" left me a profane comment along with his terrible "red."


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> I have no idea who he is. I addressed it as Mr just being formal. "Billygoat" left me a profane comment along with his terrible "red."


Return the favor!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Return the favor!


LOL I did. But no cussin".


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

TexasVines said:


> and the cooler was not "in the trash" or "on the curb" it was next to a trash can that it had ZERO chance of fitting in and even if something is on the curb if it is not trash day or bagged up as trash what gives anyone the right to assume it is trash without asking the property owner


Just how hard would it have been not to put it next to a trash can? Remove any doubt. Was a stupid decision and no amount of yapping about this and that will change what could have easily been avoided. With only minimal thought.

Sometimes common sense ain't all that common.


----------

